# The Hi-Point 9MM Handgun



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

I found one for 170$ in a pawn shop, is it worth buying?
Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your handle says RugerFan. You would be ahead of the game if you would stick with them IMHO.:smt033


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well i am in need of a semi-automatic handgun for under 200$ any suggestions or should i just go ahead and buy the HI-POINT?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Too fugly! Save your $170, add some to it and buy a Glock, HK, Colt, Sig, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fugly? Thats a security system! No one wants to steal a fugly gun!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Wait*

Save up your money and purchase something reliable, that you can operate with confidence. There are excellent, used, pistols from Ruger, Glock, Smith and Wesson, Springfield Armory, and others, that will be a world better for you than what you are considering.

When I want something, I set my sights on that and save up for it. The wait and anticipation are worth the results.


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

Any 9MM for under 200$? I heard the HI-POINT was really good so im still deciding.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RugerFan2522 said:


> I heard the HI-POINT was really good


From who? The guy selling it? :smt017

I've never owned one, and from what I've heard about them, never intend to.

You'll notice there is no Hi Point sub-forum here. Might be a clue to the quality and popularity of the brand.


----------



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

$170 is to much for a brand new HI-Point, wait for a gun show to roll around, and buy a brand new one for $120, if all you are gonna do is target shoot with it, the HI-Point is fine for that, but if you are going for self defense, try looking at a Kel-Tec, brand new for about $230 whats up with all the bad mouthing the Hi-Point? several of my friends have Hi-Points of different calibers, including 9mm, they are cheep for those who want to pop of shots at a cheaper price, we have never had a problem that was not ammunition related, ugly yes, so what? are you focused of what the gun looks like? or where the bullet is going??? HMMM......

$170 is the right price if it comes with the optional laser.Brand New


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

There's no way I would buy one. Say what you want, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Spike627 said:


> $170 is to much for a brand new HI-Point, wait for a gun show to roll around, and buy a brand new one for $120, if all you are gonna do is target shoot with it, the HI-Point is fine for that, but if you are going for self defense, try looking at a Kel-Tec, brand new for about $230 whats up with all the bad mouthing the Hi-Point? several of my friends have Hi-Points of different calibers, including 9mm, they are cheep for those who want to pop of shots at a cheaper price, we have never had a problem that was not ammunition related, ugly yes, so what? are you focused of what the gun looks like? or where the bullet is going??? HMMM......
> 
> $170 is the right price if it comes with the optional laser.Brand New


He asked, didn't he? Folks are just telling him what they think. No offense intended. :smt102


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

I might buy a new Mark 3 but i kinda wanted something under 200$ that fired centerfire.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If that's what you want by all means get it and enjoy it. You asked us and we told you what we would do. That don't mean spit if you are determined to get it. Go for it and good luck.:smt028


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> If that's what you want by all means get it and enjoy it. You asked us and we told you what we would do. That don't mean spit if you are determined to get it. Go for it and good luck.:smt028


That's true. We all told Baldy there's no way he'd be able to understand the functioning of an AR, yet he still went out and bought one. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Todd said:


> That's true. We all told Baldy there's no way he'd be able to understand the functioning of an AR, yet he still went out and bought one. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol::smt082


That's the turth if I ever heard it.:anim_lol:


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

My friend's Hi Point 9mm's slide cracked and broke in half. It's your money!


----------



## Timinator (Apr 10, 2008)

You are a Ruger fan? I think you should save a bit more(not much more) and find a Ruger P95DC. You will be happy you did.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Go to the High Point Forum and ask the guys who own them. You will hear almost no complaints and if it does break, they are warranteed forever. I don't have one, but have read on a lot of forums and they get a lot of bad press from those who don't own them and/or have never shot them.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Save up your money and buy a used Ruger P series. It might be twice the cost but its much more than twice the gun imho!
If your looking for an inexpensive centerfire handgun look at Bersa I think they are a very under rated manufacturer.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Save your money! My friend bought one (at a super cheap price) and it always malfunctioned. He always blamed it on the ammo, but we were shooting the same ammo, and I had no problems.

It's your money, so if you want one, go ahead.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

The dealer I buy most of my guns from showed me one day just so I would know what a really low quality, poor finished pistol looks like. He really hates to sell them but some people are convinced that they need one because they are so cheap.


----------



## chuwee81 (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually before i saw a deal on a sigma (50 bux rebate and 2 hi cap mags) hi-point was my consideration. I want a handgun to learn how to shoot, something that me and wife could go through a lot of rounds (use and abuse) with so looks doesn't matter. I went to the HP forum and found that everybody was pleased with it. It might be heavy, bulky but hey seems like it'd go bang when you pull the trigger. Lifetime warranty - even you get a used one, they'll cover any repair and parts and may send you an extra or 2 mags for your troubles.

some cons i found from browsing in the forum:
1. 170 new is a bit much IMO
2. trouble feeding with JHP - polish the ramp and breech mouth/ face solves the prob.
3. No hi cap mags - 10 rds, but i think they're making a 15 rounder.
4. Mag lip could bent and cause misfeeds - You can align it with ease (bullet nose facing up or down).

but you're still in time to get a SW sigma :smt033 if you buy 1 in April, they'll give you $50 rebate and 2 extra hi cap mags. find one for 300 and it'll be only 250 when you get the rebate. Look at my other post/ review - i'm a happy owner.


----------



## newskate9 (Dec 28, 2007)

golly I love it when I hear, "I know someone who has a brother who's girl friend's cousin's mom's brother.......... knows someone who heard about HI-Points"

I own three. I've put close to 6000 rounds through them with NO issues and cleaned up, looked like I just bought them. I also own an XD, and an M&P and an EMP. All guns jam from time to time and need to be maintained. I've never heard of a frame cracking or other catastrophic failures. Their warranty is life-time and their customer service is second to none.

Some folks cannot afford $1000 guns, and may also have trouble affording $300 guns. I don't carry my HP, but if it's all I could afford, I'd do so without hesitation. Go the HP forum and read and ask questions. Depending on your circumstances and needs, you can do much worse for a lot more money.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I just purchased a high-point c9, its not a bad gun it chews and spits out whatever i throw at it. I honestly would get what you want because your the one who is gonna be shooting it. If you want to go a little better get a kel tec P11 i also picked one up for my ccw once again its great :smt023


----------



## woodsman (May 1, 2008)

When I was looking for a 9mm to shoot for fun, I looked at several brands. I talked to people that owned Hi-Points and visited the forum. After much research I decided to buy one.

The gun is heavy and may not look like what some would prefer, but when you pull the trigger it shoots. It also hits where you aim, usually better than the holders capability.

I have shot WWB, Blazer Brass, UMC and Corbon through it. All have performed well. I have had people at the range ask me what I was shooting, because they were impressed with how smoothly it was operating and how dead-on accurate it is.

You will not impress someone that has the mind set that if it doesn't cost 800-1000 its not worth spit, but if you give it an honest try you will see that it is an excellent gun for the price.

Price for a new c-9 will run from $120 to $190 depend on where in the country you are looking. Warranty is good for life and they are made in Ohio. 

Decide for yourself.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

have you been on their web site if they have one
my friend has one and so far no hickups
it is heavy and cheap therefore i am guessing it is made of steel and is stamped or forged or whatever is the cheapest method

however only one person actually gave an instance of what went wrong
i would guess one should only use std pressure 9mm - maybe the 45 would be better since it has lower pressures for the cheaper metal


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I've shot a LNIB HiPoint......What a POS!

Tried 4 different brands of ammo with equal success (or lack thereof).

On average, out of a 10 round mag, we experienced the following:

4 misfires (light primer strikes)
4 failure to feeds (round stuck on the feed ramp or failure to go fully into battery)

On the rare occasion the gun actually fired, it was grouping (if you could call it that) about 18" high and 12" left. At seven yards!

But to be fair, the gun was heavy enough to be a very effective bludgeon at close quarters.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> But to be fair, the gun was heavy enough to be a very effective bludgeon at close quarters.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

RugerFan2522 said:


> I found one for 170$ in a pawn shop, is it worth buying?


No it's not worth it.. Here are some of Hi-Point's handguns from Bud's Gun Shop. All of them are less than $170 brand new and shipped.

9mm $135.00

.40s&w $164.00

.45acp $160.00


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I own a Hi-Point in 45 and I have had zero issues with it. It has less felt recoil than a 1911 and I have not had to spend big bucks to get it to shoot tight groups. My Hi-point will group 5 shots in the x all day as long as I do my part at 25 yards.:smt1099


----------



## Darkhand (May 12, 2008)

i also had the hi-point 45,was no tac driver when i had it, at 5 feet away it couldnt hit a foot wide trunk of a tree, rifling was bad. i know there are some hi-points that are nice but theres more lemons then cherrys when u go for hi-point. better off geting a sigma,ruger,or save up and get a nicer handgun.


----------

